
Steel Password Manager GUI Project on GitHub - anttiviljami
https://github.com/nrosvall/steel-gui
======
anttiviljami
Remember
[https://www.steelpasswordmanager.org/](https://www.steelpasswordmanager.org/)
?

Apparently the guy behind it is working on a GUI.

